# Any one know where i can get that 24x18x24 exo online?



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i am looking for a source to buy a 24x18x24 exo. nobody in my area carries these and petsmart sells the rainforest kits which i dont need all that extra nonsense in the box. they are selling only the 18x18x24 medium kits anyhow and i need the large vivs, but shipped. thanks for any help. kristy


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great site to order from!
Reptile Terrariums & Housing: Exo Terra Glass Terrarium and Stand at Drs. Foster and Smith


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

You want a pt-2612 24 x 18 x 24. You can't get one. That seems strange. Can't they just order it in for you?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

edwing206 said:


> Great site to order from!
> Reptile Terrariums & Housing: Exo Terra Glass Terrarium and Stand at Drs. Foster and Smith


too funny. what a coincidence! i was just checking that out right now. hopefully they have some available. thanks! kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

frogfreak said:


> Hi
> 
> You want a pt-2612 24 x 18 x 24. You can't get one. That seems strange. Can't they just order it in for you?


no they wont do it. unfortunately. I have searched and called maybe 20-30 stores all the petsmarts in the lower mn area and there are tons of them here. frustrating. kristy


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

No problemo. I clicked add to cart and it seems like they do have some in stock. Good luck!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

wow its cheaper than i thought on dr. fosters and smith ......but we'll see what freight is and i'm worried it will break. guess its a chance i take. Any better deals let me know kristy


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

kristy55303 said:


> no they wont do it. unfortunately. I have searched and called maybe 20-30 stores all the petsmarts in the lower mn area and there are tons of them here. frustrating. kristy


HI

I've never heard of anything like that! I want something - They order it- I wait. What happened to customer service????


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

frogfreak said:


> HI
> 
> I've never heard of anything like that! I want something - They order it- I wait. What happened to customer service????


we no longer seem to have customer service. in fact i get hung up a lot on as i am one of those people who blow up at the bad customer service personnel eventually towards the end of the call lol. its ridiculous. they say they have a 500.00 minimum order to meet and unless i want a ton i cant pre-order.


hey will someone convert this to gallons for me. my brain hurts as it is right now lol


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> wow its cheaper than i thought on dr. fosters and smith ......but we'll see what freight is and i'm worried it will break. guess its a chance i take. Any better deals let me know kristy


I ordered an Exo from Dr. Fosters & Smith and it was packed very well with several layers of packing between the box with the tank and the shipping box.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

divingne1 said:


> I ordered an Exo from Dr. Fosters & Smith and it was packed very well with several layers of packing between the box with the tank and the shipping box.


thanks candy! always a life saver. now how many gallons is it? kristy


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

30


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

are you sure? i thought the 18x18x18 was 27? kristy


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi 

Close enough Was that American or Canuck gallons or wait a minute was it litres. See what we have to deal with here I checked on-line and it said 30


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

kristy55303 said:


> are you sure? i thought the 18x18x18 was 27? kristy


Im lazy so I always use this aquarium calculator 
Quick Calculator for Aquariums


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

44.9 gallons
Reef Central Online Community


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

we have a winner. but i casnt give any more pos rep to you so what is the 18x18x24 then as i am ordering two of those as well right now. thanks for all the help everyone. kristy


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

The 18x18x24 is 33.7 gallons.
Reef Central Online Community


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

edwing206 said:


> The 18x18x24 is 33.7 gallons.
> Reef Central Online Community


awesome! kristy


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

AlexRible said:


> Im lazy so I always use this aquarium calculator
> Quick Calculator for Aquariums


My mistake. I punched in 18 x 18 x 24. Brains not wofkin either


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

kristy55303 said:


> we have a winner. but i casnt give any more pos rep to you so what is the 18x18x24 then as i am ordering two of those as well right now. thanks for all the help everyone. kristy


Were they able to ship the 24x18x24 through fedex or UPS? It must be close to the limit. I had a customer in Wisconsin order a 36x18x24 and stand, and would have had to truck ship it (at about $300). We are delivering it ourselves, instead. My younger son is driving it over, and then spending the night at his big brother's place in Madison.

____
Jim


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i bought one 24x18x24
and two 18x18x24
and shipping to receive them within 7 business days was 18.00 bux. expedited was in the hundred range.
i am 500 in the whole after this one. 
kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Item # Description Price Qty Extended 
CF-22660 Exo Terra Terrarium 18" x 18" x 24" $129.99 x 2 = $259.98 
CF-27520 Exo Terra Terrarium 24" x 18" x 24" high $189.99 x 1 = $189.99 
CF-33246 Compact Top 18" 2 bulb fixtures $25.99 x 1 = $25.99 

Subtotal = $475.96 


SHIPPING TYPE: Standard (Within 7 Business Days) 
SHIPPING AMOUNT: $18.99 

ORDER TOTAL: $494.95 

i already had two other extra canopies for them. this was my order summary minus my credit card info


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Boy is that UPS guy gonna hate you, lol. I can't believe how cheap it is for those heavy cages.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

he already does thanks to joshsfrogs and my spending problem lol. i know his name and he knows mine and has seen the frog room haha
thats pretty perverse isnt it? the worst was my tanning bed. i dont tan like that but do lay in it for 5 min or so every so often. lightens my moods he wasnt thrilled. and it was heavy. and he helped take it down three floors. But he insisits he wont take any tips? his loss
kristy


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I had the same problem with my EXO, the manufacturer does a horrible job of packing them so most online vendors refuse to ship them.

I ended up going to a large Aquarium store, they always carry Hagen products and they special ordered it for me. Hagen does not charge their suppliers shipping and I told the store what they were going for online and they matched it. 

Give it a try,and good luck! 

-Beth


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Bcs TX said:


> I had the same problem with my EXO, the manufacturer does a horrible job of packing them so most online vendors refuse to ship them.


Hagen doesn't expect their packaging to survive shipping single units, it's designed to get them to a retail store in one piece when loaded on a pallet. Hagen won't even ship single units to me, I have to wait until a palletized order is coming in to add special orders.

We double box terrariums for shipping, and usually truck ship anything larger than an 18x18x24.

We also offer free delivery to any of the shows where we vend.


_________
Jim


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

unfortunately i make it out to maybe one show a year mwff. but i wouldnt have room in the car anyhow. i just got notification that they have been shipped via fedex. kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

all three arrived already. one broke the 18x18x24 and i am getting a 24x18x24 resent...all in all i am happy. now i need to figure out where to buy the 24" compact tops for them. ideas as they dont cary that size for some reason or another. kristy


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

kristy55303 said:


> all three arrived already. one broke the 18x18x24 and i am getting a 24x18x24 resent...all in all i am happy. now i need to figure out where to buy the 24" compact tops for them. ideas as they dont cary that size for some reason or another. kristy


I have 'em in stock. Minimum Advertised Price $41.99 PT2227


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

jehitch said:


> I have 'em in stock. Minimum Advertised Price $41.99 PT2227


darn. i just ordered from petsmart. what bulbs are good for these. i would have ordered from ya but i am an impatient woman lol. do i truly need those expensive exo-terra 5.0 bulbs or will something be just as good from HD? kristy


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

kristy55303 said:


> darn. i just ordered from petsmart. what bulbs are good for these. i would have ordered from ya but i am an impatient woman lol. do i truly need those expensive exo-terra 5.0 bulbs or will something be just as good from HD? kristy


I wouldn't use the exo bulbs for frogs. Just look for a "daylight-balanced" compact fluorescent bulb that's 23 to 26 watts. Its color temperature should be somewhere between 5,000 and 6,700 K.
____________
Jim


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

jehitch said:


> I wouldn't use the exo bulbs for frogs. Just look for a "daylight-balanced" compact fluorescent bulb that's 23 to 26 watts. Its color temperature should be somewhere between 5,000 and 6,700 K.
> ____________
> Jim


jim a money saver and life saver! thanks. sorry you didnt get to me in time in order to make a purchase at your store but in the future i will keepm u in mind. much thanks for the help. kristy


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

jehitch said:


> Hagen doesn't expect their packaging to survive shipping single units, it's designed to get them to a retail store in one piece when loaded on a pallet. Hagen won't even ship single units to me, I have to wait until a palletized order is coming in to add special orders.
> 
> We double box terrariums for shipping, and usually truck ship anything larger than an 18x18x24.
> 
> ...



She actually gets her tanks from me. They do truck ship the exo's on pallets, but they still get torn up. They do the same with their aquariums and we get those shattered at least 1 per shipment. Hagen does a terrible job on the packaging and no it's not even good enough to get it to the stores! We've had several hundred hagen tanks/exos shipped in to us and the amount of them that arrive broken/damaged packaging is amazing. We actually had them send us packaging only so we could repackage the tanks when they come in because the boxes get destroyed. It's ridiculous. It's become so bad that we inspect each tank/exo every shipment before stocking it and have in the past shipped back pallets of broken tanks that never even leave our back rooms.


----------

